# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Nên mua máy CNC Đài Loan mới hay máy Nhật bãi

## tinhbkmech

Nên mua máy CNC Đài Loan mới hay máy Nhật bãi
Việc đầu tư những chiếc máy phay CNC, máy tiện CNC, máy xung, máy cắt dây EDM (dây đồng và dây molypdenum) là hết sức cần thiết để doanh nghiệp có thể có đủ “cần câu cơm” trong thời đại công nghệ đang thay đổi chóng mặt, không còn cách nào khác là phải hội nhập cùng xu thế phát triển đó. 
Lúc này, một băn khoăn sẽ làm chủ doanh nghiệp đau đầu, đó là:”Vậy với số vốn ít ỏi, tôi nên đầu tư mua máy CNC mới của Đài Loan hay mua máy Nhật bãi cũ?”.
Mời các bạn đọc bài viết sau: http://bkmech.com.vn/nen-mua-may-cnc...-nhat-bai.html

----------


## Tuancoi

Thế bạn có trao đổi, giao lưu gì ko? Hay là đổi máy đài loan của bạn với con máy nhật bãi của mình nhé, hé hé!

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

----------

